# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Du xuân Yên Tử cùng Hải Sơn Travel

## haison16a

Yên Tử từ lâu đã được du khách gần xa biết đến như là một thắng cảnh Phật giáo nổi tiếng và linh thiêng ở Việt Nam. Dân gian vẫn còn truyền tụng:
“Trăm năm tích đức tu hành
Chưa đi Yên Tử, chưa thành quả tu”


Yên Tử non thiêng với những thắng cảnh chùa, tháp, am … ẩn mình giữa rừng cây cổ thụ. Đến với Yên Tử mùa xuân, quý khách sẽ được đi cáp treo để ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh rừng núi non xanh điệp trùng đẹp đẽ, ngắm những cây đại, cây tùng… qua hàng trăm năm với biết bao sương gió vẫn vươn lên thể hiện sức sống trường tồn. Quý khách cũng sẽ được tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành, bước qua những bậc đá dưới tán lá xanh tươi của bạt ngàn cây cỏ,  qua những rừng trúc, rừng thông và hòa mình trong bầu không khí thanh tịnh chốn cửa thiền…

Chia tay với Yên Tử, quý khách sẽ được nghỉ ngơi và tận hưởng bầu không khí mùa xuân tại thành phố biển xinh đẹp và ngắm nhìn cảnh sắc của Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới Vịnh Hạ Long… 
*
NGÀY 01: HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ - HÀ NỘI - ( Ăn: Trưa, tối )*

*Sáng :* Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên của Hải Sơn Travel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Quảng Ninh. Xe đưa đoàn trở về Yên Tử. Đoàn dâng hương lễ phật tại chùa Hoa Yên, chùa Đồng. ( đi cả 2 tuyến cáp treo) Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 

*Chiều:* Quý khách lễ tại chùa giải Oan, chùa Bảo Sái. Trở về chân núi, xe đón quý khách trở về thành phố Hạ Long nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*Buổi tối:* Quý khách tự do dạo chơi cảm nhận vẻ đẹp của mùa xuân bên thành phố vịnh Hạ Long.
*
NGÀY 02: YÊN TỬ – HẠ LONG – ĐỀN CỬA ÔNG - ( Ăn trưa)* 

Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại nhà hàng trong khách sạn. Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe đưa Đoàn qua cầu dây văng Bãi Cháy ngắm vẻ đẹp của Vịnh và TP Hạ Long từ trên cao.

*90h30:* Tới Cẩm Phả: đoàn thăm và làm lễ tại Đền Cửa Ông, cầu phúc – lộc – tài.

*11h30:* Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.

*13h30:* Du khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội, trên đường về Đoàn dừng nghỉ ngơi tại Hải Dương để thưởng thức đặc sản bánh đậu xanh… 

Về tới Hà nội, chia tay Quý khách và chúc Quý khách một năm mới An Khang – Thịnh Vượng.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 DU KHÁCH: 1.262.000 VNĐ
( Áp dụng cho Đoàn từ 20 – 29 khách )*
*:: Bao gồm:* 
Nghỉ khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* hai người phòng ( nếu lẻ nam hoặc lẻ nữ nghỉ phòng 3 ).Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: 03 bữa chính 01 bữa phụ. Bữa chính 80.000 VNĐ/suất.Vé thắng cánh vào của một lần ,theo chương trình.Cáp treo 2 tuyến khứ hồi.Xe ôtô 29 chỗ lái xe nhiệt tình kinh nghiệm đi theo lịch trình.Hướng dẫn viên , nhiệt tình vui vẻ theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch mức trách nhiệm 20.000.000 VNĐQuà tặng đầu xuân: mũ du lịch thương hiệu HaisontravelNước uống trên xe, khăn giấy ướt, thuốc y tế dự phòng.


*:: Không bao gồm:* 
Không bao gồm thuế VAT 10 %Phí nghỉ phòng đơnTiền  điện thoại, giặt là, đồ uốngĂn thêm ngoài quy địnhCác dịch vụ không có trong chương trình.  


*:: Ghi chú:* 
Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí giá tour, ăn nghỉ cùng bố mẹTrẻ từ 6 – 10 tính 75% gía tour người lớn.Trẻ từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính bằng người lớn.


Thông tin chi tiết, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ: 
Ms Huyền - Nhân viên kinh doanh Cty Thương Mại và Du Lịch Quốc Tế Hải Sơn
SĐT: 0979.940.799
Email: haisontravel3@yahoo.com

----------

